# Snake breeding



## Kalista (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi guys I have a question I'm looking at breeding my albino Darwin python in the future when old enough...

I know you can breed Darwin to Darwin but I was wondering can you breed Darwin pythons to any other types of species of snakes??? I'm not gonna go crazy obviously but was hoping maybe there are a few other species of snakes that could be bred with a albino Darwin python??


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 8, 2020)

You *can* breed them with other species of Morelia

The problem is selling them, if you label them as a mix, people don’t really want to buy them,

If you label them pure albino Darwin and lie, then shame on you

Really only people looking for an end goal should do it, for example albino Darwin to a ghost coastal carpet python will produce coastal x Darwin ;het ax het caramel (?) het albino offspring which would be put together to have a 1/16(?) chance of producing a moonglow and all white carpet python

But imo, Darwin to Darwin is the best, enough mixed blood in the hobby as is

And to answer your chatbox question, you definitely couldn’t breed it with an olive python...that’s not how albino olives or spotters were found/created

They were just 1/1000000 chance of finding them


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 8, 2020)

Just keep it albino with albino.. didnt you just post your thinking bout getting your first snake? Now wanting to breed them..
Bit of work in breeding them and then selling them if your in qld. Not saying dont breed them but defenitly do ya homework. I reckon we need more snakes around for sure! Good luck 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalista (Jun 9, 2020)

Oviously I don't plan on breeding until have all the knowledge I need to do so .. this is just a question I'm asking so I can get other peoples opinions..

So for everyone that has replied I really appreciate all the help I can get for when the time does come to breed witch won't be for atleast 3 years or more


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 9, 2020)

You can breed them to any type of python, not just Morelia. You could breed them with Olives or Black-headed Pythons etc.

Whether or not you should is another question, as is whether or not it's legal. Most people would give you a huge no to the first question and the answer to the second is usually no.

Ask yourself what you are hoping to achieve by breeding snakes. Breeding to anything other than other Darwin Carpets will probably result in snakes which will be harder to sell and are likely not legal to produce or sell. Unless you know what you're doing and have a specific goal in mind (an exact product you want to produce) even breeding to other types of Carpet Pythons will probably produce something you could describe as 'problems' or 'headaches'.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 10, 2020)

Here’s a coastal x black headed python, absolutely disgusting in my opinion -apparently they’re called “Australian dream pythons”


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 10, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Here’s a coastal x black headed python, absolutely disgusting in my opinion -apparently they’re called “Australian dream pythons”
> 
> View attachment 329349
> 
> ...



Haha, I actually think that looks pretty cool. I bet if someone discovered a naturally occuring species which looked like that everyone would fall over themselves wanting one.


----------



## kernel_pan1c (Jun 11, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Here’s a coastal x black headed python, absolutely disgusting in my opinion -apparently they’re called “Australian dream pythons”



I agree with Sdaji that if that turned up as a wild type people would be all over it. But I'm with you, I have a knee jerk dislike of those mongrel mash ups even when they throw up some interesting colours.


----------



## Dwayne84 (Jun 14, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Here’s a coastal x black headed python, absolutely disgusting in my opinion -apparently they’re called “Australian dream pythons”
> 
> View attachment 329349
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with you


----------

